# older cat pooing and weeing in house



## superstar136 (Oct 30, 2012)

hi my 13 yr old male cat caspar is doing the toilet all over the house,He was a rescue cat when we got him 7 yrs ago and has always been a bit of a scaredy cat but is ok with me and my husband but not other people .we have a cat flap and he can get out to the garden ok but a couple of months ago we noticed he had started to wee in the house so we put the litter tray near the cat flap and we thought it helped but we have now discovered in my sons rooms that he is pooing and weeing his litter tray is clean and he still has access to the garden we have 2 other cats one is 8 and the other 6 and they get on fine i just dont know what else to try and any advise would be appreciated


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Has he seen a vet? Could be some underlying cause for this, or it could well be old age creeping up on him. You say he is 13, but if he is a rescue you can't be sure. He could well be going senile if he is going all over the place.

Old cats often don't want to go out and need a dirt tray, but you've seen to that. I think a medical check up is the first step.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Try putting the litter tray in a quiet room and show him where it is.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Did he use the litter tray inside before, or did he always go outside?

Could there be a new cat on the block that has frightened him, so he does not go to loo outside anymore?

Do the cats share litter trays? He might have had a bad experience/been ousted?

I think a vet check is a good starting point. Any straining to wee? I'm thinking cystitis.

Any problems with eyesight?

Any other unusual behaviour changes?

Could you keep him one room with his own litter tray for a while and see of that improves things, when it is easier for him to find the tray - put some of what he does elsewhere to remind him of where he should go. Go back to basics, and see how that goes.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with others, first get him checked out at the vet for any urinary tract problems. 

Also, I would put down a number of litter trays around the house, so if he is getting caught short, there will be one near him. Locate them in areas of the house where there is low traffic, so he can have some privacy, definitely not by the cat flap. Privacy may be what he is craving. Even maybe try a hooded tray as well, placed in a quiet area. (However ensure it is tall enough for an adult cat to squat upright in, as they do when they poo).

I expect now the weather is colder your cat no longer likes going out to toilet -- this has happened with my old cat too in the past month, as he now chooses to be indoors almost all the time. 

I would also keep all your bedroom doors shut during the day time, so your cat can't use them as toilets.


----------



## superstar136 (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks for all the replies .I am going to try a few things first get him checked out with the vet which is easier said than done as he gets quite upset by the experience even though we use the feliway spray to calm him down,we dont have any other quiet area in the house to move the litter tray too so may try a covered one ,and keep reminding the boys to keep the bedroom doors closed ,


----------

